# Roastery discounts codes



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

Would it be possible to have a single thread for all discounts currently available to forum members with instructions for each? i.e. PM x member for code. I imagine there's money to be saved on a variety of things coffee related and a lot probably gets missed because people forget to search for specifics.

Just a though


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

craigsalisbury said:


> Would it be possible to have a single thread for all discounts currently available to forum members with instructions for each? i.e. PM x member for code. I imagine there's money to be saved on a variety of things coffee related and a lot probably gets missed because people forget to search for specifics.
> 
> Just a though


Great idea.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Get it done!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@Glenn


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

On it









There will be a thread - stickied under Beans


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's live - https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?90-Discounts-and-Offers

Decided it was better to have its own subforum


----------

